
Structural Pattern Matching in Java - DanielRibeiro
http://apocalisp.wordpress.com/2009/08/21/structural-pattern-matching-in-java/
======
orangecat
Perhaps I'm a bad software engineer, but I don't see anything terribly wrong
with the instanceof solution. I'd certainly much rather read that 6 months
later than "public abstract <T> T match(F<Empty, T> a, F<Leaf, T> b, F<Node,
T> c)".

